# Its hard for me to believe these ACCIDENTS!



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

oh dear!!! i didnt watch the second one cause the first one upset me a bit but that didnt look like an accident. it looked like someone let that random horse go. was anyone badly hurt in that accident? thats awful whichever way


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Are you talking about the first one? I think the horse just raced and got loose. I think it says so if you have speakers but let me double check....

Okay(edited)...the horse ran loose and that's why the pony horse is following it. That smash was very dramatic! I didn't think they would *** on *******(didn't want to ruin it for others). I hope you know what I am saying.  The second video scared me because the same could have happened to me when my saddle slid under my mare...! Whoa... :?


----------



## ~MavvyMyBeauty (Apr 16, 2007)

They were awful.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

BluMagic said:


> Are you talking about the first one? I think the horse just raced and got loose. I think it says so if you have speakers but let me double check....
> 
> Okay(edited)...the horse ran loose and that's why the pony horse is following it. That smash was very dramatic! I didn't think they would *** on *******(didn't want to ruin it for others). I hope you know what I am saying.  The second video scared me because the same could have happened to me when my saddle slid under my mare...! Whoa... :?


oh ok! i couldnt have the speakers on cause my hubby was asleep next to me. i know what you are saying too :wink:


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Manure.....................................Thats the kinda thing paticularily the second that makes you sick to the stomach


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww those are horrible.


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

OH MY GOD!!! OWW!!  

Why were they racing on such a wet track in the first place!!! That's dangerous to start with!!


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

That is EXACTLY what I thought. That is VERY dangerous! Thanks for the inputs everyone!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I know, that makes it even more dangerous!!
Ugh, poor horses!!


----------

